# How to install tex live last version



## penlix (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, I am new to FreeBSD and I finally installed FreeBSD on my PC. And now I have to install the latest version of Tex. Well, I searched in the ports collection but I don't know the package name. Can anyone help me? Basically, which is the easiest way to install?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 18, 2011)

There is no official port in the Ports Tree. There are some unofficial packages to be downloaded, though. If you want TeX from ports, you can install tetex. 

BTW last time I heard, TeXLive was going to get to Ports once 8.2-RELEASE would be released. Well, it is now, does anyone know something about the port?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 18, 2011)

There is a script that comes with TexLive called 
	
	



```
install-tl
```
 that works well.


----------



## penlix (Mar 31, 2011)

Unofficial, where I can find it? I need to download it and install this week. So, I do not care if it is official or not! I just want a way to install it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lbol (Mar 31, 2011)

You can download it e.g. from http://www.tug.org/texlive/
The documentation http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-en/texlive-en.html will guide you how to install it on Unix and also FreeBSD.


----------



## penlix (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks!


----------

